# Agent (erroneously, I believe) says we cannot book award travel.



## sakana (Dec 12, 2013)

Good afternoon,

My mom called Amtrak Guest Rewards today to try and book roomettes for our Disneyland trip. We want to book two roomettes (3 adults), one way Anaheim to Seattle, on November 2, 2014.

The agent my mom got on the phone today said it was too early to book this award because Amtrak only books 11 months out. Well, it's currently LESS than 11 months out. 11 months out from our travel date occurred on December 2nd, 2013.

What am I missing here...or was the agent just plain wrong? Should I tell my mom to call back?

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 12, 2013)

The agent was wrong, try again.

If you can go to amtrak.com and buy a ticket (you can, I checked), you can call AGR and book it.

At least you should be able to.


----------



## SarahZ (Dec 12, 2013)

The agent can't count. 

I hope you have a great time on your trip! I know it's just under eleven months away, but please write a trip report. I love Disney.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 12, 2013)

I do believe you can book 11 months out from the date of travel, so you would be correct.

I just want to be sure you meant you called Amtrak Guest Rewards (AGR). I see your profile states you are from South Africa. Do you have AGR points? If not, you need to call Amtrak, not AGR. If you do have AGR points, it is not really necessary to book on a certain day (like 11 months out). Unlike airlines, if there is a seat or room available on the train, it cost the same (amount of points)! It doesn't matter if it's the first or last, it's still the same.


----------



## sakana (Dec 12, 2013)

We're Peace Corps volunteers. We'll only be living in South Africa until next September.

The bookings will use my mom's points, though. She transferred Starwood points to get to 30,000 AGR points. The transfer completed today, so she called AGR to book today. I can't make a phone call from where I am, so we're emailing back and forth on this issue. Her most recent email said the agent gave her a chart, and the chart says bookings are available through November 13th. So, I'm not sure which universe has November 2 come after November 13, but it sure ain't this one. LOL  Hope we can get this resolved. My mom will be going away for a while tomorrow.

How quickly do Coast Starlight roomettes sell out, or won't they?

Thanks again for the swift responses, I really appreciate it. I'll definitely try to do a report.


----------



## me_little_me (Dec 12, 2013)

sakana said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> My mom called Amtrak Guest Rewards today to try and book roomettes for our Disneyland trip. We want to book two roomettes (3 adults), one way Anaheim to Seattle, on November 2, 2014.
> 
> ...


Could it be the agent thought your mom said November 22nd?

Tell your mom that she should ask for a supervisor if an agent gives her a story like that.


----------



## SarahZ (Dec 12, 2013)

I wonder if she was thinking of the 12th (today) instead of the 2nd. Lord knows I've had my calendar flipped to the wrong spot due to a prior phone call, and then I get all kinds of confused. I've even been in the wrong month before. 

I'm not sure how quickly rooms sell out, but I'm with you on booking in advance. It's not so much cost as peace of mind. I like knowing we have a reserved room right away; plus, it means you get to pick which one you want. 

The Gathering is next October, and I'm already itching to book my travel.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 12, 2013)

Maybe she called the wrong number. Maybe she named the wrong month. Maybe she gave the wrong day. Blah blah blah.

Or maybe, just maybe, the agent was actually wrong.


----------



## sakana (Dec 12, 2013)

It's certainly possible my mom accidentally gave the agent the wrong date. She's been traveling a lot the past couple months and is probably pretty tired. I am still waiting for her reply to my last email, which spelled out the date we want to book both numerically and alphabetically.

Definitely would like the "we're booked" peace of mind!


----------



## sakana (Dec 12, 2013)

And just as I hit "Post," I got an email from my mom.



> It seems that Derek thought I said the 22nd. So, as I've forwarded, you now have your first choice seats!


Looks like we're booked! Yay!! She also got the roomettes I told her to request, so we'll be in the middle of the car with views out both sides of the train. So excited, I haven't been on a train since I took the Empire Builder to western NY about 13 years ago!

November 2, 2014

763 Pacific Surfliner ANA-LAX 8:07am to 8:50am

14 Coast Starlight LAX-SEA departing 10:10Am roomettes 5 & 6


----------



## Ryan (Dec 12, 2013)

Excellent news! Have fun on your trip!


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 12, 2013)

We were just providing possible reasons.

It did not seem likely that a person from South Africa would have enough AGR points for an award. It was possible that either the agent or the caller used the incorrect date or month. It's even possible that either an Amtrak agent, an airline agent or even you (nah, that could never happen) input the code SAN for *San* Antonio - not SAS! 

Please be kind to other posters! Thank you.


----------



## SarahZ (Dec 12, 2013)

sakana said:


> And just as I hit "Post," I got an email from my mom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great news!


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 12, 2013)

sakana said:


> And just as I hit "Post," I got an email from my mom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad for you!  
Roomettes #5 & 6 are not exactly in the middle of the car. It's more like 2/3 of the way back, but they are directly across the hall from each other. Did the agent also provide business class seats on the Surfliner? (With an AGR award including the roomettes, you're entitled to it!) Also, in LA you do not use the Traxx Lounge for waiting for the Coast Starlight anymore. Within the last couple of months, a new Metropolitan Lounge has opened at LAX!

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## sakana (Dec 12, 2013)

Yes, they gave us business class seats on the Surfliner.  I'm looking forward to seeing Union Station for the first time and the new lounge. Also, since we've been in Africa, they finished the restoration of King Street Station in Seattle (our non-Peace Corps home). The pictures look beautiful. Cant wait to see it firsthand.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 12, 2013)




----------

